# looking for info



## hapkido jedi (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm looking for any info on a Master Charles Platten. Doing research but I'm having a hard time finding info on him and his Grand Master Pak(Kong Shin Bup) Is Master Platten still with Kong Shin Bup Association? Does he still teach?
  Any Info would be great


----------



## Paul B (Jun 20, 2005)

KJN Rudy Timmerman is the head of Kong Shin Bup. 

You can find more info at : http://www.nkmaa.ca/


----------



## Dusty (Jun 20, 2005)

last i heard of master platten, he was a 'guest' of the province of ontario'. dont know if he still is, but i havent heard anything otherwise.


----------

